# IKEA -vs- Natural mattresses



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

I have seen both recommended... any reason not to go with Ikea?


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

I do see some of the mattresses have a small percentage of synthetic latex.

Hmm.

They still sound better for those on a budget.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, I was looking at getting an organic mattress for the new baby to sleep on (we're just putting a twin bed between the wall and our bed so we can cosleep), but nearly fainted when I saw the price!

I may go with an Ikea mattress.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

What makes Ikea mattresses better than a regular matress?


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

We have several mattresses from IKEA, and they are not nearly as comfortable as our conventional mattresses. I did not realize that IKEA's mattresses were green -- they look like plain mattresses.

We bought one for the guest room (poor guest) and two for the toddler beds (which are never used anyway).


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaffNowCryLater* 
What makes Ikea mattresses better than a regular matress?

Yeah, do they not have flame retardent spray?


----------



## TinyBabyBean (Oct 18, 2003)

What boycotting IKEA? I thought they cut old forests for their furniture??

here is the post i was thinking of:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...highlight=ikea


----------



## jenholle (Dec 12, 2007)

I am in the same situation...we want to move our 2.5 year old DD into a "big girl bed" and have been scouring the internet to find something other than the traditional mattress. IKEA US does use flame retardants in their mattresses as required by federal law. They claim its a safer fire retardant and IKEA is listed in the Environmental Working Groups list of companies that don't use PBDE's in their mattresses but I'm not sure that makes them safe. IKEA Canada does not but you can't ship to the US from IKEA Canada. It's tough. Every twin organic/natural mattress I've found is over $800. Pretty steep for us. Has anyone out there found a natural/organic mattress for cheaper? If so, I'd love your help









We'll need to make a decision soon. Hopefully it will be the right one








Jenny


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

We got ds an IKEA crib matress for his side carred crib, we put mattress wrap around it b/c of off gassing, but its crinkly like sleeping on a plastic bag, so he's mostly in our bed.


----------



## NC EcoMaMa (Jun 10, 2006)

Just be aware that natural rubber / latex mattresses can be a problem. Latex allergies come from regular exposure to it. I learned this after I developed the allergy.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
We got ds an IKEA crib matress for his side carred crib, we put mattress wrap around it b/c of off gassing, but its crinkly like sleeping on a plastic bag, so he's mostly in our bed.

We have the same thing on DS twin bed...blah.

But we just bought for our new mattress a mattress protector that is much better.
I tried it out on our bed first before commiting to buying more. Now I just have to get back to the store to get one for DS bed and one for DD bed.

I almost 100% sure it is this brand on e-bay as the company is a Canadian company with a French name and this one listed is in Quebec and uses the same description as on the package.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Queen-Mattress-s...742.m153.l1262


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenholle* 
I am in the same situation...we want to move our 2.5 year old DD into a "big girl bed" and have been scouring the internet to find something other than the traditional mattress. IKEA US does use flame retardants in their mattresses as required by federal law. They claim its a safer fire retardant and IKEA is listed in the Environmental Working Groups list of companies that don't use PBDE's in their mattresses but I'm not sure that makes them safe. IKEA Canada does not but you can't ship to the US from IKEA Canada. It's tough. Every twin organic/natural mattress I've found is over $800. Pretty steep for us. Has anyone out there found a natural/organic mattress for cheaper? If so, I'd love your help









We'll need to make a decision soon. Hopefully it will be the right one








Jenny


I just ordered a mattress this morning from www.organicgrace.com after going through the same debate (a mothering mama runs the site and has 20% off all natural mattresses this month). I ended up getting a twin size budget latex mattress for $480 plus $40 to ship UPS twin size (it has 4" of latex wrapped in wool (a natural flame-retardant) and is quilted with organic cotton). There is also a cheaper mattress with only a 2" core of latex that is wrapped with natural wool and cotton. This website by far had the best prices and the mama who runs it was very patient and helpful when I was researching what size and what mattress was the best we could afford to get.

Ikea's latex mattresses are mostly synthetic, their wool is not untreated, the cotton is not untreated, and they do use fire retardants. After multiple times of trying to contact them they would not tell me what they treat it with (the wool, the cotton, or the flame retardants!). They only have one mattress that is mostly natural latex (85%) but it is more then I spent on a mattress with all natural latex, pure grow untreated wool, and organic cotton. So, this turned me off from Ikea.

While I think even an Ikea latex mattress is safer then any foam mattress (due to off-gassing), if it is at all possible to afford something that is completely safe, I'd go that route! My DD that this mattress is for suffers from eczema and has had allergies so I really wanted something that would not tax her little system any more then it already has been.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScotiaSky* 

But we just bought for our new mattress a mattress protector that is much better.

Be careful, we got a new one and it had teflon in it.... I threw it out. i could not afford a green mattress. I will say very few companies use pbd's anymore, they use physical barriers instead. and all synthetic is common, I found it better since all the chemicals used on regular cotton. Just my .02


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I was going to suggest Organic Grace as well. Alternately, Heart of Vermont sells organic cotton or organic cotton/wool futons.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I posted in the other mattress thread so sorry if I'm repeating myself but a neighbour bought an Ikea mattress for her son and the materials are: latex, wool and silk. Nothing else. Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I couldnt' afford a king organic mattress plus two twins, so we went with ikea. We find them very comfy and they are without PBDEs, which is the worst of the flame retardants. I believe they follow European regulations which are better than the U.S. I'm not an expert but in my book that is way better than conventional from what I've read. There are a lot of threads about it around here, and few have answers, although a recent one had a link to a response from ikea. They're also good on the floor for co-sleeping b/c they're not that far off the ground.


----------

